# CTS Turbo TFSI & TSI direct fit K04 kits coming soon…



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

As another day comes to an end another project begins. We’ve been working for some time to make that stack of K04-064′s in our warehouse a little easier for VW and Audi enthusiasts to install. We’ve just installed our prototype CTS TSI direct fit K04-0064 (Audi S3 turbo) on our 2011 GTI. What does that mean? 300+HP with basically just a simple turbo and ecu flash. Next up is our CTS 3″ modular downpipe for the MK5/6 TFSI/TSI cars, and our MK6 prototype catback exhaust. Stay tuned to CTS Turbo…


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Count me in. Though I wonder what will make this easier than the current k04. 

Subscribed


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

xtravbx said:


> Count me in. Though I wonder what will make this easier than the current k04.
> 
> Subscribed


With this kit the K04 will be basically bolt on, no need for DV relocation, or unslightly piping modifications. I believe a few other tuners have a similar kit available as of now, but ours will be available in a hardware only package for budget minded clients and DIY'ers. The modifications we're making to the K04-064 will make the installation of the K04-064 much more straight forward. In addition the underhood appearance is OEM looking, so emissions people would be unsuspecting. It's basically a very nice OEM+ type of upgrade with great power potential.


----------



## jlang002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice. An option besides apr to run the dv in the stock location. I'm in when it's available.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

jlang002 said:


> Nice. An option besides apr to run the dv in the stock location. I'm in when it's available.


 Thanks for the kind feedback, we're almost out of K04s  

Good thing we've got more arriving this week. :beer:


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice.. i would love a Bolt on K04 that looks stock. Keep us updated! 

JT


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice Clay!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Unlike other companies, Clay and CTS never forgets about the FSI community. 

:heart:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Unlike other companies, Clay and CTS never forgets about the FSI community.
> 
> :heart:


 Thanks John! You know we're all real enthusiasts up here and we love what we do, we love the MK5 TFSI, it's an awesome platform: 





 
With regard to the K04's, we've just got some in to start playing with: 










Scope our blog and facebook for updates guys: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 
www.ctsturbo.com 

We've also got new direct fit FMIC's and exhaust coming for you too...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick! Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

oh dear....


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

i want one!:laugh:


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

Looking forward to this


----------



## oakley917 (Jul 19, 2007)

so is a bolt on k04 and a tune safe to run with the stock engine, rod/piston setup? whats the limit on the stock internals?


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

a fsi motor that is in good shape and has been cared for will easily run a k04. keep in mind s3 injectors and a upgraded hpfp are always recomended. This is the same exact motor the s3 has.


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sign me up. Preorder is cool with me


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

what kind of $$ we looking at here? and also what kind of ancillary components? ie. will i have to change my discharge pipe? (i doubt my neuspeed unit from the KO3 will mount to the K04?). Very interested.


----------



## HemiAlex (Oct 20, 2009)

What are you going to offer to set these apart from APR and AWE?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

AWE's kit is not a direct bolt on. It requires an adapter for the diverter valve to recirc.

It's more like APR's kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

HemiAlex said:


> What are you going to offer to set these apart from APR and AWE?


A fair price and fast shipping. No need for 4, 6 or 8 week lead times. Unfortunately Borg Warner has increased the price substantially on the K04-0064s. I'm sure you all will love when the price increase effects end users as old stock is sold to lucky customers.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

slowhatch said:


> what kind of $$ we looking at here? and also what kind of ancillary components? ie. will i have to change my discharge pipe? (i doubt my neuspeed unit from the KO3 will mount to the K04?). Very interested.


Soon enough we will have complete turbo back exhausts for MK5 and MK6 GTI's, Cold Air Intakes, and more.


----------



## HemiAlex (Oct 20, 2009)

What sort of price range are you hoping for ?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

So is this bolt on kit ready yet?


----------



## HemiAlex (Oct 20, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------

